# beseler red filter



## flyingPhoto (Jun 12, 2021)

The one they put in ever filter drawer in the lens stage for us,  is it supposed to have a hold drilled in it?


----------



## webestang64 (Jun 14, 2021)

I do not think there should be a hole. I looked at a new one from BH and it's just a square with no holes.

Maybe the previous owner wanted to hang it when not in use (?)


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 14, 2021)

I don't think so...


----------



## petrochemist (Jun 14, 2021)

flyingPhoto said:


> The one they put in ever filter drawer in the lens stage for us,  is it supposed to have a hold drilled in it?


I would think the hole would only be required if it's used for mounting the filter on a specific type of enlarger, & your filters been replaced with one from that different enlarger.
As long as the hole is outside of the light path it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## flyingPhoto (Jun 14, 2021)

well the hole is visible when its fully inserted via the drawer slide... and the lens board is removed and i look up inside things..


----------



## Douglas Brown (Aug 4, 2021)

I suspect the red filter with a hole in it is to be mounted beneath the enlarger lens.  Filter for the drawer never have a hole in them.


----------

